# Problemi livecd 2005.0

## ---willy---

Problema emerge syslog-ng: emake failed

lo dico nel caso qualcuno riscontri lo stesso problema. installando la gentoo 2005.0, l'emerge syslog-ng fallisce (almeno così è successo a me)

la soluzione è:

```
emerge flex syslog-ng
```

 :Very Happy: Last edited by ---willy--- on Tue Apr 19, 2005 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## [hammerfall]

Salve a tutti, 

faccio questo post per lasciare traccia di questo problema che ho incontrato durante un'installazione da stage3

con la 2005.0.

Sostanzialmente quello che ho notato e' questo:  ho fatto un'installazione pentium4-stage3, l'operazione e' andata a buon fine,

pero' quando ho iniziato a fare gli aggiornamenti ho notato che diversi pacchetti non compilavano, lamentando la mancanza

di gcc 

```
 gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"
```

subito ho pensato a un errore di aggiornamento del gcc: infatti ero passato dal 3.3.5 precompilato al 3.3.5.2005xxxx 

quindi ho usato  

```
fix_lib_tool.sh 
```

 come consigliato in molti post. 

purtroppo cio' non e' bastato e ho dovuto ri compilare i pacchetti che davano problemi man mano che si presentavano.

A quanto pare alcune librerie sul package cd sono compilate con architettura i386 e cio' provoca gli errori di cui sopra.

Nel mio caso il pacchetto incriminato era 

```
dev-libs/libIDL
```

 inoltre ho dovuto anche reinstallare 

```
dev-perl/XML-Parser
```

che pur risultando gia' installato nel portage di fatto non lo era, facendo fallire il config di alcuni pacchetti quali (se non ricordo male) xorg.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho mergiato i due post cosi metteremo in questo thread tutti i problemi del livecd 2005.0

----------

## fabrym

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"
> ```
> ...

 

E' lo stesso errore che mi si presenta facendo l'emerge di gnome (esattamente al pacchetto pyopengl)

Anche io ho installato dal Live 2005.0

Ancora son bloccato quì, ho letto una cinquantina di post ma non riesco a venirci a capo...

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

L'emersione di flex, come consigliato da  ---willy---,serve anche per emergere senza problemi xorg-x11

----------

## ---willy---

Problema emerge mozilla-firefox: configure failed

non so se sono sfigato e capitano tutte a me  :Laughing:  , cmq nel caso succeda a qualcun altro, la soluzione stavolta è:

```
emerge bzip2 mozilla-firefox
```

ho anche modificato il post precedente per essere più visibile da una ricerca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hablo

Salve, è il mio primo post, spero non aver sbagliato qualcosa rispetto alla policy.

Ho un problema al boot dopo una installazione andata a buon fine con minimal 2005.0

Al primo reboot il sistema si lamenta che non trova il file inittab, un controllo manuale della dir /etc rivela che il ile c'è e non è danneggiato.

Di seguito copio la parte del boot dove appare l'errore:

```
........

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 UAR1 UAR2 USB USB1 AC9 MC9 SLPB

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

INIT: version 2.84 booting

INIT: No inittab file found

Enter runlevel:
```

Qua si blocca aspettando un antomatico runlevel, ho provato a inserire alcuni numeri tipo 1 (per solomode) 6 ( per reboot) ma quello che scrive è:

```
Enter runlevel: 6

INIT: Entering runlevel: 6

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel
```

Come appunto se non avesse nessun comando per quel dato runlevel e non posso far altro che premere il tasto reset.

Queste sono le informazioni del sistema in questione:

Partizioni:

hda1 /boot primaria

hda2 swap primaria

hda3 /home primaria

hda5 /etc   logica

hda6 /var  logica

hda7 /       logica

L'fstab è questo:

```
/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 1

/dev/hda3 /home ext3 noatime 1 2

/dev/hda5 /etc ext3 noatime 1 2

/dev/hda6 /var ext3 noatime 1 2

/dev/hda7 /     ext3 noatime 0 0

/dev/hda2 none swap sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro,user 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0
```

Visto il punto dove si blocca, subito dopo aver montato il filesystem in readonly mode, credo che il problema sia GRUB, questo è il suo file di config:

```
timeout 30

deault 0

fallback 1

title GNU/Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7

initrd=/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

# righe aggiunte in seguito per riuscire a boottare, nessuna funziona

#kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7

#oppure

#kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7

#initrd=/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6
```

Il kernel l'ho fatto compilare a genkernel all.

p.s.: se qualcuno ha notato che ho cambiato il file system.map con quello del manuale initrc sappia che non funzionava nemmeno con quello.

Beh, l'errore sembra + che altro una stupida distrazione da parte mia che ho saltato qualche passo (possibile visto che è solo la quarta volta che installo la gentoo dallo stage 1), ma ora come ora non riesco davvero a capire cosa ho sbagliato. Ogni consiglio e aiuto è molto ben accetto visto che dovrei tirare su la box velocemente ed è già una settimana che faccio prove e test per installare gentoo, ma ancora su questo pc non ce l'ho fatta.

Vi passo gli ultimi dati che magari vi possono servire:

PC: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) 900Mhz

512Mb ram PC133

due schede rete pci e una video EISA

E' tutto, spero qualcuno possa darmi una mano.

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *Hablo wrote:*   

> Al primo reboot il sistema si lamenta che non trova il file inittab, un controllo manuale della dir /etc rivela che il ile c'è e non è danneggiato.

 

Potrebbe trattarsi di un problema di initrd....

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7
> 
> initrd=/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

 

Prova ad eliminare il ramdisk iniziale con:

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 init=/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7

###kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7

###initrd=/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6
```

EDIT: Ho messo un pò di bbcode nel tuo post in modo da migliorarne la leggibilità  :Wink: 

Benvenuto.

----------

## Hablo

Innanzi tutto grazie mille per la risposta, e l'edit della parte del codice. Molto meglio cosi.

Ho fatto molte prove da quando ho scritto il post, con svariate configurazioni le elenco di seguito (provo a metterle anch'io come code, vediamo se mi riesce ;P)

     GRUB.CONF

```
default 0

timeout 30

title GNU/Linux(linuxrc,ram,initrd)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

title GNU/Linux(linuxrc,ram,noinitrd)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7

title GNU/Linux(system,ram,initrd)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

title GNU/Linux(system,ram,noinitrd)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7

title GNU/Linux(linuxrc,noram,initrd)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7 init=/linuxrc

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

title GNU/Linux(linuxrc,noram,noinitrd)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7 init=/linuxrc

title GNU/Linux(system,noram,initrd)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7 init=/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

title GNU/Linux(system,noram,noinitrd)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7 init=/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

title GNU/Linux(simple)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7
```

Li ho provati tutti e tutti davano qualche errore, anche se non tutti lo stesso, gli errori si potevano raggruppare in due, quando usavo initrd e quando non lo usavo.

Se usavo initrd moriva cosi:

```
RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

>> Loading modules...

      :: Scanning for ehci-hcd...usbcore, ehci-hcd loaded.

      :: Scanning for uhci... module not found
```

Da qua carica tutti i moduli che ci sono poi continua con

```
>> Mounting filesystems

Started device management daemon v1.3.25 for /dev

>> Determining root device...

>> Mounting root...

>> Booting.warning: can't open /etc/mtab: No such file or directory

..

Segmentation fault

*: Failed to unmount the initrd!

INIT: version 2.84 booting

INIT: No inittab file found

Enter runlevel:
```

....e si ferma  :Sad: 

L'altro gruppo e' il gruppo senza initrd, muore con un kernel panic alcune righe prima dell'altro:

```
ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
```

Non capisco xke' se cerco di caricare il kernel senza initrd mi va' in panic.

Se qualcuno ha qualche idea la dica, io ho pure reinstallato tutto una quinta volta e l'errore e' sempre lo stesso.

----------

## Hablo

Forse ho una pista.

Memore dei tempi della mia vecchia Slackware 7.0 in cui nel messaggio di boot appariva una frase tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> If you want mount your system in a pintch just wrote:
> 
> linux root=/dev/hda1

 

ho provato ha scrivere al boot del minimal-cd di gentoo: gentoo-nofb root=/dev/hda7

ed è morto varie righe dopo il boot del mio kernel ma sempre xke' non trova inittab.

A questo punto, sapendo che inittab è in /etc e che a sua volta /etc è una partizione separata del disco comincio ad avere seri dubbi che l'ordine di montaggio delle varie partizioni che a me pareva fosse gestito da fstab, sia sbagliato e il sistema si trovi a cercare il file /etc/inittab con /dev/hda5 ancora non montato con conseguete morte del boot.

Non saprei proprio come fare a verificare se e' montato il filesystem dopo il crash, ma voglio provare a copiare alcuni file si sistema, tipo inittab fstab etc nella partizione di root /dev/hda7 che poi saranno bindati al montaggio della effettiva partizione /etc.

Ora che ci penso: come fa il sistema a sapere che deve montare /dev/hda5 come /etc se fstab e' in /etc ossia in una partizione smontata?????

Sara' che non si puo' mettere la directory /etc su una partizione separata senza copiare almeno alcuni file principali necessari al booting del sistema??

Beh, vado a fare alcune prove. Poi vi diro'.

----------

## Hablo

Vabbene, okkey, e' esploso in un milione di fischi boati e colori, pareva......

 *Quote:*   

> ....ma noi siamo Scienza, non Fantascienza!

 

Era /etc.

Non ho ancora capito in che momento del boot cerca il file fstab e lo carica, ma sono sicuro che NON SI PUO' METTERE LA DIRECTORY /ETC SU UNA PARTIZIONE APPARTE.

Questo non è scritto in nessun manuale, e l'errore che viene dato non aiuta per nulla una persona alle prime armi a capire cosa stia succedendo.

Cmq, ora mi serve una mano per trasbordare tutti i file dalla partizione /etc alla directory /etc della partizione di root. Qualche consiglio? 

cp -a

cp -Ra

dd

mv

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Hablo wrote:*   

> Non ho ancora capito in che momento del boot cerca il file fstab e lo carica, ma sono sicuro che NON SI PUO' METTERE LA DIRECTORY /ETC SU UNA PARTIZIONE APPARTE.

 

Beh, si potrebbe con un initrd (molto) personalizzato oppure cona una /etc minimale su /

Purtroppo non avevo fatto caso al fatto che la tua /etc era messa su una partizione separata, scusa!

Per la copia dovrebbe bastare:

```
cp -a /etc_su_hda5 /etc 
```

(perché -a é equivalente a --dpPR)

----------

## superfayan

salve... ho installato da circa 3 giorni gentoo 2005.0 .. ieri faccio un emerge sync e poi faccio come sempre fixpackages ..

ma parte dal 2002 !!! ci ha messo quasi un'ora per controllare tutti i pacchetti .. non capisco perchè... non dovrebbe partire dal 2005 ??

forse perchè ho emergiato alcune cose precompilate.. tipo xorg...  :Confused: 

----------

## Hablo

non so' se e' il tuo problema, ma io ho notato che da 2004 a 2005 usando il cd minimal e partendo dallo stage 1 c'e' di differente che devi scaricarti anche lo snapshot del portage, prima di fare il sync....mi pare...cmq e' nella guida  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Hablo wrote:*   

> non so' se e' il tuo problema, ma io ho notato che da 2004 a 2005 usando il cd minimal e partendo dallo stage 1 c'e' di differente che devi scaricarti anche lo snapshot del portage, prima di fare il sync....mi pare...cmq e' nella guida 

 

Questo penso sia dovuto al fatto che il portagee-tree e' diventato enorme e fare il sync da zero ci si metterebbe un'eternita'.

----------

## quantumwire

Non dimenticate di dare:

# cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab

anche se interno alla sola sottosezione Default: Setting up GRUB using grub-install identificata come "una delle possibili"!

Infatti se seguite la strada Alternative: Setting up GRUB using manual instructions non vi verra' indicato di eseguire quel comando ed io mi sono trovato con un sistema che praticamente non boottava!!!

SOLUZIONE: se vi capitasse di aver seguito l'alternativa rimontate tutte le partizioni compreso il proc filesystem... rifate il chroot... e copiate quel file come indicato... e tutto funzionera' al boot successivo.

----------

## GiRa

Al momento in cui scrivo è sicuro partire dalla 2005.0? O è meglio partire dalla 2004.3 e poi aggiornare il profilo? Grazie.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Vai tranquillo, ricordati solo di legger un paio di volte tutto l'handbook, di esser sicuro al 100% di quel che stai facendo e di vedere di integrare le info qui scritte con le parte eventualmente oscure dell'handbook stesso. In bocca al lupo && benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## gledi

ciao a tutti.

    sto cercando di installare gentoo 2005. senza connessione.

   quando vado a copiare i distfiles:

  cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

     mi da : argument list is too long

   e questione di spazio oppure altro???

   spazio su disco ne ho 21 Gb         grazie a tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *gledi wrote:*   

>    quando vado a copiare i distfiles:
> 
>   cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

 

Prova a copiare a pezzi:

```
cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[1-90]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[A-Z]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[a-z]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/
```

----------

## fedelissimo

Questo è l'errore durante l'nstallazione

comando 

emerge syslog-ng

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libol-0.3.14 failed

!!! Fuction src_compile, Line 28, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

ho provato ad aggiungere flex ma continua a dare errore

emerge flex syslog-ng

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5 failed

!!! Fuction src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

avete qualche consiglio o links per soluzioni ??

ciao

----------

## gutter

Devi postare almeno una 30 di righe che precedono quei messaggi di errore dal momento che solo da questi non è possibile individuare l'errore.

P.S.: Benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## fedelissimo

Grazie per il benvenuto, le ultime 30 righe sembrano essere estensioni di comando non trovo altri errori....

----------

## fedelissimo

ho provato a controllare ma dopo una serie di config.status vengono fuori due

make: invalid option -- J

make: invalid option -- 2

...poi

Usage: make [options] [target] ...

Options:

 -b, -m                       Ignored for compatibility

e così via fino a 

 --warn-undefined-variables  Warn when an unfined variable is referenced

This program built for i686-pc-linux-gnu

....forse sono io che non vedo altri errori??? :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

Posta la riga del tuo make.conf relativa alle opzioni passate a make.

----------

## fedelissimo

ok riparto da capo e ti dico.....una sola cosa 

durante la copia dei distfiles ho notato che non copia

/mnt/cdrom/distfiles/cvs-src

ma con comando 

cp -a

lo copia, cioè non da errori quindi presumo che lo copi, visto che torna nuovamente su #

è la cosa corretta da fare o lo devo tralasciare ??

----------

## fedelissimo

sono ripartito da capo ..........ma ho un dubbio

# cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

per copiarli tutti ho usato 

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[1-90]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/ 

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[A-Z]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/ 

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[a-z]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

è normale questo ??

cp: omitting directory '/mnt/cdrom/distfiles/cvs-src'

posso andare avanti con l'installazione o posso copiare il file con comando 

cp -a

???????

----------

## gutter

Puoi andare avanti tranquillamente.

----------

## fedelissimo

ci sono riuscito..... :Laughing: 

ora devo installare KDE, io ho un DVD preso da una rivista dove c'è tutto incluso, ma non riesco a far

riconoscere il DVDROM ho anche un CDR che ho configurato come cdrom

/mnt/cdrom

non riconosce il DVDROM

DEVO INSERIRE IN /etc/make.conf 

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr"

o qualcosa di simile????

----------

## ---willy---

@fedelissimo:

prima che qualche moderatore ti "rimproveri"  :Very Happy:  , forse ti conviene aprire un nuovo topic. stai andando OT credo.

cmq per le USE trovi una lista qui

ora non hai "dvd" tra le use? poi magari posta l' /etc/fstab

----------

## fedelissimo

ecco il mio...../etc/fstab

```

#NOTE : If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1                    /boot            ext2            defaults,noatime                  1 2

/dev/hda3                    /                  ext3            noatime                               0 1

/dev/hda2                    none            swap            sw                                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom  iso9660        noauto,user                        0 0

#/dev/fd0                     /mnt/floppy  auto             noauto                               0 0

/dev/dvd                       /mnt/dvd     auto             noauto,user                        0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                             /proc           proc             defaults                              0 0

#glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

#POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

#(tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

# use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                             /dev/shm      tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec           0 0

```

***********

probabilmente l'errore sta nella configurazione del dvdrom.

non riesco a trovare informazioni, eppure sto consultando tutto in LINEE GUIDA ma senza trovare indicazioni.ciao

EDIT gutter: Per favore usiamo i bbcode.

----------

## Whity Kappa

CIao a tutti, io ho il DVD offerto da Linux Megazine n.53 e non so se è questo che mi vuole far installare mouser, ma secondo voi, avendo un problema così, è probabile che non funzionino anche altri comandi, e che allora mi converrebbe installare una gentoo più arretrata ma più 'stabile'?

Grazie, Whity

(sicuramente farò leggere questo post a mouser)

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

anche io ho um problema con la 2005.0, ma non so se dipenda dall'hw o dalla live,  ne stavo parlando qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336867-start-50.html?sid=20f2ef7dcadd5f24cc30b74d2cf43230

scusate il cross-post, ma non sapevo in quali dei 3rd chiedere.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> anche io ho um problema con la 2005.0, ma non so se dipenda dall'hw o dalla live

 

Da come esponi il problema sembra che "manchi qualcosa" al kernel del live 2005.0. Comunque ti ho risposto nell'altro thread  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok, continuo sull'altro 3rd.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

 *Whity Kappa wrote:*   

> CIao a tutti, io ho il DVD offerto da Linux Megazine n.53 e non so se è questo che mi vuole far installare mouser, ma secondo voi, avendo un problema così, è probabile che non funzionino anche altri comandi, e che allora mi converrebbe installare una gentoo più arretrata ma più 'stabile'?

 

Hmmmm, non e' che sia chiarissimo quello che hai scritto, ne'????  :Rolling Eyes: 

In ogni caso, il problema e' questo: Installazione 2005.0 da stage3 + supporto di rete, tutto ok, senza problemi, compilo fstab, riavvio, parte il boot come deve partire, carica un po' di roba, entra nel runlevel 3, dopodiche':

```
Starting local...                              [ ok ]
```

Dopodiche' rimane fermo un po' (circa 2/3 minuti) ed inizia a scrivere:

```
INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

...

```

Hmmmm....

ps: In ogni caso, se non ricordo male, l'fstab e' questo:

```
/dev/hda7      swap              xxxxx

/dev/hda8      /boot          ext3         32MB

/dev/hda9      /                reiserfs     xxxxx
```

@Whity Kappa:

Semmai, posta il tuo fstab qui.

Grazie mille a tutti.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Whity Kappa

.....x favore, la prima volta che hai un buco libero, insallo la tua gentoo, che non so bene quale sia ma funziona correttamente, però prima aspettiamo qualche giorno, se poi non ci danno risposte, procediamo.

Grazie e ciao a tutti!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Thunderbolt

salve a tutti!

sto riprovando dopo molto tempo ad installare gentoo, ma ho un piccolo problema: non posso emergere il kernel perchè non sono collegato alla rete, si può copiarlo e scompattarlo dal cd?  :Confused: 

ola e grazie  :Wink: 

edit: dopo il chroot non riesco più ad entrare nel cd, perchè dice che non c'è dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ...ma prima non avevo problemi.. :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> salve a tutti!
> 
> sto riprovando dopo molto tempo ad installare gentoo, ma ho un piccolo problema: non posso emergere il kernel perchè non sono collegato alla rete, si può copiarlo e scompattarlo dal cd? 
> 
> 

 

Se cerchi sul forum ci dovrebbe essere un articolo che spiega come usare il kernel del liveCD.

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: dopo il chroot non riesco più ad entrare nel cd, perchè dice che non c'è dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ...ma prima non avevo problemi..

 

Hai provato con hdX?

----------

## Thunderbolt

ok, sono ancora io..dopo aver rifatto l'installazione (mi son accorto che non avevo copiato distfiles...che idiota) mi blocco su un altro problema, e questa volta ho cercato nel sito, ma c'è solo un topic non risolto. ergo:

ho fatto genkernel all, e mentre compilava (credo) mi è apparso il seguente errore: double fault, gdt at c1083220 [255 bytes], e si blocca li con il cursore lampeggiante...ho provato qualsiasi tasto (control-C, alt-f2, etc) ma non succede nulla...devo resettare?  :Shocked: 

ola e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Thunderbolt

ho riprovato compilando il kernel maualmente, ma mi dà degli errori , ho provato anche a cambiare kernel, ma non cambia nulla...mi sà che non ho vie di scampo.. :Crying or Very sad: 

ola:(

----------

## randomaze

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> ma mi dà degli errori , ho provato anche a cambiare kernel

 

Quali errori? Quale kernel? Hai provato a mettere direttamente il binario del live CD?

----------

## Thunderbolt

mi dà un segmentation fault e mi dice che ci sono degli errori di compilazione in mooolte funzioni man mano che le compila...

binario del liveCD? credo di non sapere cosa sia... :Embarassed:  ho provato con i tarball gentoo-sources e vanilla-sources, entrambi presi dal liveCD..

ps: ho provato anche con gentoo 2004.2, ma mi dà problemi di compilazione nel kernel, come con il 2005...che sia l'hardware?

ola  :Sad:  e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Thunderbolt

[risolto] attaccandomi alla rete ha scaricato dellla roba che prima non aveva, ma il problema principale era tutta colpa mia!! non avevo impostato CHOST in /etc/make.conf, quindi compilava per un i686 anzichè un i586 ...scusatemi  :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## teddyfreek79

Salve,

sto cercando installare una Gentoo 2005.0 Universale con lo stage 3 e, al punto di scegliere il kernel, mi si presenta un problema anomalo.

Ovvero, dando

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

o qualsiasi altro kernel, il terminale cerca di scaricare il pacchetto del kernel dalla Rete e, non potendolo fare (xké ho una connessione 56k e problemi con il modem), non va avanti. 

Ho seguito fedelmente (o almeno credo) la guida di installazione di Gentoo.

Credo che il problema sia far capire al computer dove prendere il kernel da installare.

Ma, purtroppo:

- non lo effettivamente neanche io

- se dò un "ls -l /usr/src/linux" il risultato è: "No file or directory"....

Come potrei risolvere?

Grazie! :Wink: 

----------

## Bukowski

prima di fare un emerge per chi è senza rete, deve copiare tutti gli archivi presenti nella cartella distfiles del cdrom in 

/mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

# cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/
```

bye..

----------

## teddyfreek79

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

> prima di fare un emerge per chi è senza rete, deve copiare tutti gli archivi presenti nella cartella distfiles del cdrom in 
> 
> /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perché mi dice che la directory non esiste? :Crying or Very sad: 

P.s. ho notato che la directory "portage" sta in /usr/ piuttosto che in /mnt/gentoo/usr/.... ma la cartella non me la fa creare, dicendomi "file system is read-only"....

----------

## Bukowski

hai montato la partizione in /mnt/gentoo/ ?

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

ovviamente devi cambiare il device se non corrisponde al tuo.

----------

## teddyfreek79

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

> hai montato la partizione in /mnt/gentoo/ ?

 

Sì. Ma non era questo il problema.

Perdonami ma non avevo impostatp chroot  :Very Happy: 

Ora, però, quando vado con

```
emerge devlopmente-sources
```

o qualsiasi altro Kernle mi restituisce:

```
traceback (most recent call last): 

file "/usr/bin/emerge", line 10 in ?

file "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7306, in ?

file "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7224, in do_upgrade myworld=open("/" +world_file, "w")

I0 error: o such file or directory '//var/lib/portage/world"

```

So che sto seriamente rischiando di tediarvi ma purtroppo (per voi  :Razz:  ) mi sono fissato a voler installare Gentoo.

Grazie 1000 x l'aiuto finora ricevuto! :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *teddyfreek79 wrote:*   

> I0 error: o such file or directory '//var/lib/portage/world"

 

Sei sicuro di essere dentro il chroot? E di aver scompattato lo stage? Hai controllato se quella directory esiste?

----------

## Occasus

bug riguardante lvm2:

se interrompete l'installazione e volete riattivare le sotto-partizioni di lvm2, non potete col live cd 2005.0.

la soluzione e` usare il cd 2004.3

----------

## jikko

Giorno a tutti  :Smile: 

volevo avvertire che durante la reinstallazione del desktop ho incontrato il problema segnalato in oggetto.

cercando di qua e di la (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122656.html e sul wiki in italiano) si dice che l' erore 15 e' provocato dal fatto che sia stato mal scritto il nome dell' immagine del kernel all 'interno del grub.conf.

1) la versione di grub installata e' superiore alla relise trascritta sul wiki.

2) ho provato a compilare il kernel sia a mano e sia con genkernel ma il problema e' sempre lo stesso

3) editando il grub.conf, direttamente dalla schermata di boot di grub (e usando il tab per la completazione) il problema persisteva.

4) grub non aveva dato nessun errore in fase d 'installazione.

non trovando una soluzione a tale problema ho optato per tornare al vecchio lilo (anche se vorrei tornare a grub il prima possibile...), con questo, trascrivendo (ne sono sicuro) lo stesso nome che c'era nel grub.conf il pc si avvia senza problemi.

sul forum avevo trovato un altro post (ovviamente adesso non lo trovo piu'...) in cui si diceva che il problema era legato al fatto che la partizione di boot fosse diversa da quella di /  :Confused:  boita verita'  :Confused: 

----------

## cranius

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gledi wrote:*      quando vado a copiare i distfiles:
> 
>   cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/ 
> 
> Prova a copiare a pezzi:
> ...

 

Con i primi due comandi ho risolto e ha copiato i file, mentre con l'ultimo comando mi da questo messaggio:

-/bin/bash: /bin/cp: Argument list too long

che faccio?

Grazie tantissime comunque almeno qualche passetto avanti l'ho fatto

Ciao

----------

## gamberetto

 *cranius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[1-90]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/
> 
> ...

 

io farei così:

```
cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[a-m]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[n-z]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/
```

o qualcosa del genere: praticamente dividi la lista in 2 (o più se non basta) pezzi!

Ciao

EDIT: Ho visto che è il tuo primo post... Benvenuto nel forum!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cranius

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *cranius wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/[1-90]* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/
> 
> ...

 

Grazie per tutto sei stato gentilissimo e di grande aiuto

solo una cosa i file sembra averli copiati ma mentre li copiava a fianco ad ogni nome di file dava questo messaggio:

No space left on device

Ho guardato nella cartella di destinazione e i file ci sono, è tutto ok? o c'è qualche problema?

Grazie tante di nuovo

----------

## gamberetto

 *cranius wrote:*   

> No space left on device

 

non sono esperto, ma comunque non mi pare una buona cosa! Come hai partizionato il disco (che partizioni e quanto grandi)? Prova a postare l'output di 

```
df -h
```

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

oltre alle dimensioni delle partizioni... le hai montate? sembra quasi che tu stia scrivendo sul ram-disk...

----------

## makoomba

dopo innumerevoli tentativi e un adeguato numero di bestemmie in lingue più o meno antiche, ho scoperto quanto segue: il 2005.5 ha qualche SERIO problema con il controller CMD649.

ogni tentativo di montare una partizione su questo: 

```
RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 0649 Ultra ATA/100 PCI to ATA Host Controller (rev 02)

```

produce un "resource busy" ....  4 ore perse quando bastava provare il 2004.3 ( e ringrazio ancora una volta di essere paranoico )

----------

## randomaze

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> il 2005.5

 

Ehm, suppongo si tratti del 2005.0.

Hai controllato su bugzilla se ci sono riferimenti? Nel caso, se e quando quando uscirà la 2005.1 puoi verificare se il baco é risolto?

----------

## makoomba

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ehm, suppongo si tratti del 2005.0.

 

oops! sì la 2005.0

non ho potuto controllare bugzilla perchè non avevo connettività con l'esterno, il che non sarebbe ironico se il server in questione non si trovasse nella webfarm di $ExMonopolistaConTotGigabitsMaNonTiPuoiConnetterePerchèPerMotiviDiSicurezzaTiTroncoTuttoInUscitaAnziVengoGiùETiStaccoProprioIlCavo.

per il motivo di cui sopra, (oltre al fatto che trattasi di server in produzione ) non credo di poter fare nessuna altra prova su quella macchina.

Il fatto strano è che il problema saltava fuori sono con la 2005.0, tutto ok invece con  il 2004.3 o con CentOS.

Perfino la schifa di RH 7.3 che montavano preinstallata (usando Ghost ...) funzionava a meraviglia.

Volevo segnalare il bug (qualora non fosse presente in bugzilla), ma non posso riprodurlo e/o testare modifiche, per cui mi pare inutile.

----------

## randomaze

Dato che ormai la versione 2005.0 é stata sostituita dalla 2005.1 direi che anche questo topic non ha molti motivi per restare stiky  :Wink: 

----------

